# 2012 Bill Hargreaves Tourney 6/15 - 6/17



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com

Tickets will go on sale Wednesday 5/16 at the following locations:

Goin' Fishin' Bait & Tackle 10890 Lillian Hwy (850) 453-6001

Grand Lagoon Yacht Club 10653 Gulf Beach Hwy (850) 607-7569

Gray’s Tackle & Guide Service 13019 Sorrento Rd (850) 492-2666

Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle 825 Gulf Breeze Pkwy (850) 932-6789

Hot Spots Bait & Tackle 211 Gulf Breeze Pkwy (850) 916-7176

MBT Divers 3920 Barrancas Ave (850) 455-7702

Outcast Fishing & Hunting 3250 Barrancas Ave (850) 457-1450

Alan Woolford did an awesome job on the logo again this year. I'll post the magazine cover on the website and the facebook page once the tickets go on sale.

http://www.facebook.com/BillHargreavesFishingRodeo

.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is another thread regarding a request for volunteer boats:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/bill-hargreaves-fishing-rodeo-118070/


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the magazine cover:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

When you're in Goin' Fishin', Gray's, Gulf Breeze, Hot Spots or MBT this weekend, make sure you grab your Hargreaves tickets!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

2 weeks to go, Rodeo!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there at GLYC dock Friday and Saturday to take up to 3 kids and an adult fishing for croaker. Let me know who, where and when.
Tom


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey - I sent in e-mails to [email protected] and sent an e-mail to directly GLYC - never got a reply ? If I screwed up let me know 

I contacted Mr Noah McCabb - I have at least one pair of boys going with me -

Guys being a volunteer boat is a heck of a lot of fun for all involved - step up and take kids fishing !


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry I missed the volunteer boat responses guys. Don't know how I missed those.

I'll contact the volunteer boat chair tomorrow and make sure you get contacted.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Mullethead - PM sent.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Volunteering has rewards*

A few years back we took a young man fishing on the Bill Hargreaves. While he finished high school, he helped me out when his Dad could spare him.
Last October, he graduated from Parris Island. Gino looks good in his dress blues!








You can meet some great young Americans at the Hargreaves!

Semper Fi,
Tom


----------



## Hardtack (May 16, 2012)

Please call Julie 850 221-7140


----------



## Hardtack (May 16, 2012)

my cell is 850-221-7140 
Julie 
Please call I have kids for you need to know what time to meet.
and THANK YOU


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> A few years back we took a young man fishing on the Bill Hargreaves. While he finished high school, he helped me out when his Dad could spare him.
> Last October, he graduated from Parris Island. Gino looks good in his dress blues!
> View attachment 51047
> 
> ...



I also took gino with me one year. Had a great time and just mashed the trout and redfish. I still stay in touch with him. he is stationed about 12 hrs from me now


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Too windy, fished the bayou*

I took 2 great kids, (boy 13 and his sister 11) and their adult advisor out Friday on my lowrider deck boat Chico Limo. We went to the 3 mile bridge, then Gulf Breeze no luck and the wind was building, so we came back to Bayou Chico. Coming back across the bay we had about 20 knots SE across the outgoing tide, hairy.

Back to my dock so the girls could go to the head, then we fished a local Croaker hole. The kids caught a bunch of Pinfish and had a great time. They even took the Pinfish for the weigh in.

Saturday the wind was even higher, so we never left the bayou. I took a friend and his 8 year old son, plus Mr. John and the 8 year old he was supervising. It was great seeing these two boys becoming friends and enjoying the fishing. They caught some Catfish, Pinfish, and Croakers.

Two ten hour days on the water just about wore this old boy out, but it was worth it.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

oldflathead,

Thank you!


----------

